# whatever happened to peregoric ?



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

and what do you have to do to get a few pain pills outta these drs.???? I certainly do not abuse mine. He gives me 20 or vicidon ( that was last fall in oct) and I just ran out now. I only take when the immodiun and questran aren't doing the trick and i have to function that day.so that would have added up to 1-2 a week in that 5 month period. And they want me to come back and go through the whole thing again before he will give me a few more!!!!!!!!! Geez.People that don't need them get them to get high, I need them to actually function sometimes and can't get one.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pretty much all the low dose opium/codiene types of things for diarrhea or coughing have pretty much been pulled because too many people can abuse them.Some of it isn't just the doctor trying to jerk you around. The DEA has a lot of restrictions on the prescribing of these things because of the abuse potential and if they refill your prescription in a way that doesn't follow the rules they could lose the ability to prescribe it at all.Yep, it is obnoxious for those that aren't trying to scam pain pills from the doctor to get high, but I understand why they are careful because so many people do things just to get high.K.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

so what are your suggestions to get what you need out of a dr. who is unwilling to give a few pain pills now and then for serverely painful affliction????? I guess you have to have the word cancer or backpain associated with it. I'm, getting very disgusted not having something to help me LIVE when I need it. I have a very sick husband also and an 11 year old daughter still who needs to go alot of places and I have no relatives around so I am IT. I have two older sons, one just moved away for job so he lives 150 miles away and the other is in college. Can a dr. be sympathetic to that?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

sorry bad day!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I thought they would prescribe you more if you came in for an appointment, which I don't think is them being a jerk. I think it is them following the letter of the LAW that allows them to keep their DEA licence.They aren't likely to break the law and never be allowed to prescribe narcotics ever again for you.If you want the narcotics you have to play by the rules, which often means going in for another appointment before you get your refills.IBS pain is not normally treated by narcotics because in time you get "narcotic bowel syndrome" with regular use which is more painful than the IBS.There are treatments for IBS pain and if your doctor won't explore any pain management with you get another doctor who will. There are good doctors who will work through the various pain treatments with you until they find one that works.K.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't call anybody a jerk and they don't want me just for an appointment , they want a bunch of tests which I've had again and again. That's why I am frustated. Its all documented. every med I've tried etc. none much worked except the immodium and questran. which leads me to believe I must have bile salt D. Which can be extremely painful after going many times. my guts get in spasms so much they had a hard time giving me a colonoscopy . So I just want a few around that when I am having a really bad day and can't go lay in bed, i can still function


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have bile salt diarrhea have you tried Questran/Colstid?Long term narcotic use could make it worse, I don't know why they want to re-run the tests again, but they often can't just refill the prescription, which sounded like what you wanted and nothing else would do. He could be really sympathetic to your plight (I don't know how they were when you called to get the appointment and such), but like I said there are a lot of regulations that they have to follow to write the prescription for the narcotics, and no matter what the doctor feels about you they gotta follow them. They do get a lot of people who are just after pain meds they do not need, so doctors are often stingy with those prescriptions. I know Cog. Behav. Therapy helped me get rid of my incapacitating pain.K.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I think I read he takes Questran in his original post; I could be wrong.My suggestion, if the pain is bad, is to go to a pain management doctor, if you have one around.I have tried anything and everything for my IBS, and just recently had an appointment with a pain management doctor.It went surprisingly well. He actually listened and cared that I was in pain. He said, which I already knew, that pain managment is not in the vocabulary of general practitioners, yet. It's not in their comfort zone to prescribe opiates. He said "I'm the pain guy, and I'm here to help you with your pain." Exactly what I needed to hear.He had no problem prescribing the only type of medicine that has ever allowed me to be functional with this disorder, pain medication. It's definitely not for everyone, but when it comes to a quality of life thing, you've got to make the best decision for you.If I wanted to live the rest of my life in my room I probably wouldn't have resorted to going to a pain management clinic, but I definitely wanted some quality of life back. Even if they didn't offer you narcotics, they still might offer other areas of treatment that could help. They do things like nerve blocks, injections, prescribe the use of TENS units, biofeedback, accupuncture, psychotherapy, etc etc. They also could use non-narcotic medication like Ultram, or even nerve-pain pills like Lyrica, Topamax, and Neurontin. I'm going to be using the narcotic therapy and hopefully some biofeedback and using a TENS unit at home. I just had my first appointment last week, and followup in 2 weeks.Kathleen was right, there are strict regulations from the DEA. Some states require you to follow up with the doctor montly, no refills, doctors can't call in the narcotics to the pharmacy, can't be faxed, and a long list of rules and regulations. Also, their are certain medications that pharmacies send the prescription to the DEA so they are aware of the doctor's prescribing habits and how often they are prescribing certain drugs.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for the info..........I have been suffering with this for 20 years. Since 1985 to be exact. just toatlly gutted it out for years but now have to go back to work after raising 3 kids and can't afford to just stay home when feeling awful.


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M, Ph.D.:IBS pain is not normally treated by narcotics because in time you get "narcotic bowel syndrome" with regular use which is more painful than the IBS.K.


I had really good results using enteric coated peppermint caps (Peppermint Plus from Enzymatic Therapies) and ginger supercritical (GingerForce) for the pain, spasms, etc. I found them to be more effective than Rx pain meds, and am still using them regularly.fwiwCarla


----------



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

What is "narcotic bowel syndrome"? I occasionally (maybe twice a week) take a narcotic (Vicoprofin) not because of any pain, but because the relaxation allows me to function in public situations. Is this bad?


----------

